# Hubble - Britain's ugliest dog



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

read today in the paper about a dog called hubble who has been branded britains ugliest dog. he has been found abandoned in the forest and is looking for a new home. he has been injured as a pup, he is now 8. i sometimes have the urge when i am older and in the right situation to go into an animal home and ask for dog who is least likely to rehomed judged on its age and looks or because of a medical problem because every dog deserves a loving home.


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

i completely agree with you it does`nt matter what they look like


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bless Hubble, i read the article too Britain's ugliest dog Hubble searches for new life after being abandoned | Mail Online

The focus of the article though was trying to get him a home, I hope they succeed.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Bless Him!!! I'd have him!!! If I had a problem with a gappy smile then I'd not get on so well with my father-in-law!!! lol... I hope he finds someone to love! and trust more importantly!!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 23, 2008)

Aw! He's still think he's really cute though even with his injury! :confused1:


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

I think hes lovely!!! He looks like hes smiling  I would have him in an instant if I were able!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

aww he is lovely 
hope he finds a home soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bless, I dont think he is ugly he is a real sweetheart, he is on GMTV this morning hopefully he will soon find a forever home :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I should imagine they'll be fighting them off now he's been on tv!!! Lets hope so!! Good publicity for the dogs trust too!!!
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

He looks cute to me - looks like Sweep, Sootys other half lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww i really want him  he is beautifull awww.

ive always loved odd looking, ugly dogs  or dogs wiv disabillitys... they are more appealing  ild take the dear soul in a flash anyday


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

I too thought he was a lovely looking dog. You soon see past the mouth, makes him unique. Hope he finds a home soon


----------

